# A red carpet plant? Dream come true?



## DutchMuch (19 Jan 2019)

I have declared Rotala H'ra is the red-dest carpet plant ive grown lol. 

Its very pretty as well, i have a street of it now going from in between the DBT i have trailing back "into the woods"  its very cool 

however its also very invasive so i gotta trim it alot, today i just plucked about a handful of it from all over the tank haha rotala sp. likes to spread horizontally i find...! 

Anyway if You decide to do a iwagumi with only a red carpet, definitely do a rotala h'ra carpet.



*
Speaking of, anyone know of someone who has done this? a red iwagumi? 
hmmm.... *


----------



## alto (20 Jan 2019)

Sure that’s something for Tom Barr 

George Farmer added _Persicaria_ _praetermissa_ _ruby_ to his latest scape
https://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=278
supposedly it too will carpet under high light CO2 etc

And H ‘Araguaia‘ came up very red in the InterZoo 2018 tanks
https://tropica.com/en/plants/plantdetails/Hygrophila'Araguaia'(051BTC)/4758

Pretty sure someone did an all red tank (besides Mr Barr) ... maybe Oliver Knott


----------



## DutchMuch (20 Jan 2019)

@alto not just an all red tank but specifically an iwagumi i mean haha i think it would look very cool. Im aware many many people have done red scapes, its actually a aquascaping category but i forget the name.


----------



## alto (20 Jan 2019)

I nominate you 

I can’t do an Iwagumi for anything - every attempt ends up with added stem plants “ just for now”  ... and then it’s a jungle 

Green Aqua was intending a new red dominated scape (oranges actually) but found plant sourcing a challenge, several of the plant species were no longer listed with Tropica, Dennerle etc


----------



## DutchMuch (20 Jan 2019)

i dont understand why red scapes are so underrated... On camera they usually aren't as amazing as they are in person. Honestly, with how old this hobby currently is im surprised not more people have done it or at the least asked about them! lol. Eventually when i do my iwagumi i may do that, just cause why not  

I would love to see green aqua with their guru skills do a red/orange scape. That would be a result im inclined to see!


----------



## Ady34 (21 Jan 2019)

Saw another red carpet the other day:




 

Photo credit Roberto Bielli.

Plant used: alternanthera reineckii mini


----------



## DutchMuch (21 Jan 2019)

Ady34 said:


> Saw another red carpet the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh that looks nice, however im not a HUGE fan of the thickness of the AR, but it is AR and thats pretty much as short as it gets haha 

i rate it a solid 9/10 though. Looks great


----------

